# 2016 Rogue SL - Clang Sound When Pressing Brake



## stpeterogue (Jan 13, 2021)

My 2016 Rogue started having this problem about a year ago. When engine is cold, the car makes a mild clanging sound, like a clang when the bottom of a pan is hit with a spoon. It's typically when backing out of the garage. Nissan mechanics find nothing wrong or can't duplicate it. However, the car's now making the sound after being driven and engine hot. Any ideas welcome.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There are "sandwich" type heat shields tack welded onto the exhaust pipe south of the cat and again south of the flex coupling. Very often the welds break and the pipes look okay, but the shield will lift if pried lightly with a screwdriver. Guys often miss it because the shield won't _look_ bad. Usually the noise from this will be RPM or load-related, since it takes a harmonic to get the shield vibrating. It's often the source of discontinuous "tincan" or "bumblebee" noises on 2.5's. The fix is to put a stainless radiator band clamp around the broken shield and clamp it to the pipe.


----------



## stpeterogue (Jan 13, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> There are "sandwich" type heat shields tack welded onto the exhaust pipe south of the cat and again south of the flex coupling. Very often the welds break and the pipes look okay, but the shield will lift if pried lightly with a screwdriver. Guys often miss it because the shield won't _look_ bad. Usually the noise from this will be RPM or load-related, since it takes a harmonic to get the shield vibrating. It's often the source of discontinuous "tincan" or "bumblebee" noises on 2.5's. The fix is to put a stainless radiator band clamp around the broken shield and clamp it to the pipe.


Appreciate the reply. I hear the tincan sound only when I apply the brakes backing out of the garage or going forward at very low speed, after starting the engine from either a hot or cold state. Just want to make I understand what you wrote could cause this. Thanks again.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

stpeterogue said:


> Appreciate the reply. I hear the tincan sound only when I apply the brakes backing out of the garage or going forward at very low speed, after starting the engine from either a hot or cold state. Just want to make I understand what you wrote could cause this. Thanks again.


If the noise only occurs when the car is moving very slow, especially in reverse, it could be the brake pad wear indicators telling you that the brake pads are worn beyond limit. Granted, a tin-can like sound is generally a rattling heat shield but if nothing else pans out, check the brake pad wear.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> If the noise only occurs when the car is moving very slow, especially in reverse, it could be the brake pad wear indicators telling you that the brake pads are worn beyond limit. Granted, a tin-can like sound is generally a rattling heat shield but if nothing else pans out, check the brake pad wear.


Yep, Rogo is right, if you don't find anything in the exhaust then something directly related to the brakes is next to check. To answer your prior question, those particular shields tend to react to harmonics from the engine, along with slight changes in the pipe's orientation from the engine rocking on the mounts. That means they'll tend to occur over and over again under certain, predictable conditions but not at any other time. The exact circumstances will vary widely from car to car (heavy accel is probably most common), but those general properties pretty much fit what you describe.


----------

